# Waiting on medical file (Archived in Ottawa) for rejoining the CF.



## sksteve (27 Feb 2017)

Looking for CF member and recruit experiences in regards to their wait times for archived medical files when rejoining. 

Was a member of CF back in 2010 (Over 7 years out now) and wanting to rejoin Reg. Forces once again.  My recruit application is currently at a stand still while waiting on my previous medical file, which is archived in Ottawa. ( FYI "Previous medical history is clean and never had any issues") 

Recruit center has confirmed my VFS already and will book my medical + interview once the medical is in. Ottawa Archives (Canadian Forces) indicated a 30 day turn around time for the request but wanted to see on a personal level what your wait times happen to be. 

Looking forward to getting back into uniform and retiring as a CF member 20+ years from now. 

Thanks for any input and advice. All the best


----------



## mariomike (27 Feb 2017)

sksteve said:
			
		

> Looking for CF member and recruit experiences in regards to their wait times for archived medical files when rejoining.



"Getting Back In/Re-enrolling Mega Thread" "medical"
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+archived+medical+files&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=xZW0WOTDMuiM8QfihZ-4Dg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22Getting+Back+In%2FRe-enrolling+Mega+Thread%22+%22medical%22&*



			
				sksteve said:
			
		

> Was a member of CF back in 2010 (Over 7 years out now) and wanting to rejoin Reg. Forces once again.





			
				sksteve said:
			
		

> Looking forward to getting back into uniform and retiring as a CF member 20+ years from now.



Your post / profile does not indicate how long you served in the Regular Force, but you may wish to confirm "retiring as a CF member 20+ years from now" with Recruiting.


----------



## sksteve (27 Feb 2017)

Was implying looking forward to getting back into the Canadian Forces and having a long career within it.

Thanks for the response and all the best.


----------



## mariomike (27 Feb 2017)

sksteve said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response and all the best.



You are welcome. Good luck.  

See also,

Getting Back In/Re-enrolling Mega Thread


			
				sksteve said:
			
		

> Looking for CF member and recruit experiences in regards to their wait times for archived medical files when rejoining.
> 
> Was a member of CF back in 2010 (Over 7 years out now) and wanting to rejoin Reg. Forces once again.  My recruit application is currently at a stand still while waiting on my previous medical file, which is archived in Ottawa. ( FYI "Previous medical history is clean and never had any issues")
> 
> ...


----------



## deskjockey43 (28 Feb 2017)

My medical info was also archived in Ottawa, and the time from request to med appointment was about a month. Mind you, that may have been because of the Christmas holidays.

Dj


----------



## sksteve (28 Feb 2017)

Hopefully will be about a month for myself as well.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

